# Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti



## Heilmann (27. Juni 2015)

*Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hallo Leute,

ich benötige Eure Unterstützung beim Zusammenstellen einer neuen Wasserkühlung.
Es soll der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte in einem Fractal Design Define S gekühlt werden.

Folgende Hardware kommt wahrscheinlich zum Einsatz (die Hardware ist noch nicht gekauft [Thread: Neuer PC für 2200€ ±300€ + Wakü für 600€ ±200€]):
1 x Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT1000MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4999-KR)
1 x ASUS X99-Deluxe (90MB0JF0-M0EAY0)
1 x Fractal Design Define S, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-S-BK)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

*Anforderungen an die Wasserkühlung:*
- Erweiterbar (keine AiO)
- Guter Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlleistung

Ich habe mir bereits ein paar Gedanken über die Wasserkühlung gemacht, hier der vorläufige Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning

*Wasserkreislauf:*
Pumpe -> Grafikkarten-Kühler -> 420mm Radiator im Deckel -> CPU-Kühler -> 280 mm Radiator in der Front -> Durchflusssensor -> AGB -> Filter -> Pumpe

*Fragen:*
1. Welche Lüfter könnt Ihr mir für die beiden Radiatoren empfehlen? (Ich dachte an AeroCool Dead Silence 140mm oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2)
2. Ich bin mir noch sehr unsicher wie genau alles an das Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT angeschlossen wird, wahrscheinlich werden noch zwei Y-Kabel benötigt?
3. Soll Push, Pull oder beides verwendet werden?

Danke und schöne Grüße


----------



## KempA (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Ich habe gerade mein System im selben Gehäuse unter Wasser gesetzt. Hab ebenfalls einen 420er im Deckel und einen 280 in der Front.
Push/Pull im Deckel ist NICHT möglich. Da passt gerade so ein Slim-Radi mit einer Reihe Lüfter rein. 
Beim Frontradi (ich hab da einen Nexxxos 280 xt45) wäre Push/Pull zwar möglich, aber dann wird's wirklich eng für den Durchflusssensor.
Ich habe die beiden Lüfter vom 280er Radi per Y-Kabel am Aquaero und die restlichen 3 kann man dann ja einzeln anschließen. 
Ich benutze die Noiseblocker PK2 und bin soweit auch zufrieden damit. 

Wenn du willst kann ich dir morgen mal 2,3 Bilder von meinem System schicken, dass du die Maße ungefähr siehst.

EDIT: Deine Zusammenstellung sieht ja aus wie meine 
Die Backplatte brauchst du NICHT. Bei X99 ist die integriert. 
Beim AGB kannst du den ohne Nano-Beschichtung nehmen. 
Beim Schlauch kannst du 11/8 nehmen. Ist günstiger, knickt nicht so leicht und die Leistung ist auch gleich.


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Aqua Computer Webshop - airplex modularity system 420 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33025

420er mit vernünftiger Pumpe und AGB in einem.
Leise, kräftig und die Pumpe stemmt bei mir locker einen Gigant3360. Wirst Du wahrscheinlich nie was dickeres brauchen, egal wie Du die Wakü erweiterst.


Edit: Gehäuse zu klein? Gibt auch als 280er.


----------



## sh4sta (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Ein/AusLass Adapter für die Pumpe fehlt 


greetz


----------



## KempA (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hier hast du mal als Vergleich meine Konfig.
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Da fehlt dann eben noch der GPU-Kühler


----------



## PopoX (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Ich würde den CPU Kühler von EK-Waterblocks nehmen und kostet das selbe. Sieht meiner Meinung nach optisch besser aus.
https://shop.ekwb.com/water-blocks/cpu-blocks/supremacy-evo?limit=36

Außerdem würde ich eine Pump-Res Kombo nehmen, da man weniger Schläuche im PC hat, entweder von Aquacomputer oder wieder von EK-Waterblocks und nimm eine DDC oder D5.
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-140-d5-pwm-incl-pump
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-140-ddc-3-2-pwm-incl-pump
Kannst du beide super über das Aquaero PWM steuern. 

Über die ganzen Gadgets, Durchflusssensor und Filter, musst du selbst entscheiden, ich habe jedoch beides noch nie vermisst.

Lüfter kannst du beide nehmen, obwohl ich die Noiseblocker bevorzugen würde.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Kreislauf: Es ist egal, in welcher Reihenfolge die Kühlkörper und Radiatoren angeordnet sind, das Wasser fließt so schnell durch, dass es sich mit der Zeit erwärmt. Also mach es einfach so, dass es am schönsten aussieht. Du musst also nicht nach der GPU in den Radiator, du kannst auch in die CPU und dann in den Radi.


----------



## KempA (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Vllt sieht es der TE ja wie ich: Leistung>Optik 
Ich zB hab ein geschlossenes Gehäuse, wo man einfach nichts sieht.
Von der Leistung her ist der Heatkiller zusammen mit dem EK wohl der beste Kühler auf dem Markt (der Heatkiller ist wohl minimal besser).
Ich persönlich würde beim Heatkiller und auch der Pumpe und dem AGB bleiben. Hat ja auch en Grund warum ich es vor 2 Wochen genau so gemacht hat.. Es ist sehr kühl und vorallem leise.


----------



## PopoX (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hab nicht gesehen, dass das Gehäuse kein Sichtfenster hat. 
Dann würd ich auch den Heatkiller nehmen und bei der Pumpe ist es dann auch egal, wenn das Gehäuse voller ist.


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Gibt's aber auch mit Sichtfenster  
Mal abwarten was der TE sagt.


----------



## GottesMissionar (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

1 Anregung:

Würde statt der teuren und afaik noch nicht erhältlichen Hydro 980Ti eine EVGA 980Ti im Referenzdesign kaufen und den Waterblock selbst rausgeben. Ist keine Arbeit und spart einiges.


----------



## Heilmann (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Beiträge 

@KempA
Ich habe mir den Großteil der Config  aus deinem Thread abgeschaut, die Zusammenstellung hat mir sehr gut gefallen .
Unter anderem bin ich während der Recherche auf diesen Thread gestoßen: Projekt Interne WaKü im FD-Define S - ComputerBase Forum

Die CPU-Backplate wird aus dem Warenkorb entfernt, danke.

Ganz meine Worte, "Leistung > Optik", daher auch das Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster 

@HisN
Diese Kombination gefällt mir sehr gut, leider kann solch ein großer Radiator nicht im Deckel befestigt werden, daher würde ich zu diesem Radiator greifen: airplex modularity system 280 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe mit USB/aquabus, Edelstahl-Seitenteile

@sh4sta
Danke, hätte ich beinahe vergessen 

@PopoX
Ich tendiere immer mehr zu einer Pumpen-AGB-Kombo, wahrscheinlich wird es die, die von HisN vorgeschlagen wurde.

@GottesMissionar
Dann wäre auuch alles zeitnah lieferbar 
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4992-KR)
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan X/980 Ti, Acetal/Nickel
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan X Backplate, schwarz

Ich hoffe, das ist auch der passende Kühler.

############################################################################################

Aktueller Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Temperatursensoren brauchst du (eigentlich) auch nur einen. Die Temperatur wird im gesamtem Kreislauf weitestgehend gleich sein.
Mit der Kombination aus Pumpe, AGB und Radiator wirst du auf jeden Fall massig Platz sparen. Ich überlege die ganze Zeit wie ich noch Platz für einen Durchflusssensor finden soll


----------



## Heilmann (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



KempA schrieb:


> Temperatursensoren brauchst du (eigentlich) auch nur einen. Die Temperatur wird im gesamtem Kreislauf weitestgehend gleich sein.
> Mit der Kombination aus Pumpe, AGB und Radiator wirst du auf jeden Fall massig Platz sparen. Ich überlege die ganze Zeit wie ich noch Platz für einen Durchflusssensor finden soll



Schnitzel128 aus dem Computerbase Forum hat den Sensor oben rechts verbaut: Bild

Man könnte sich  überlegen, den Sensor direkt mit einem Radiator (oder anderen Komponente) zu verbinden: Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Wird bei mir aber auch eng wegen dem AGB. Ich muss mal schauen  Vllt passt der Sensor ja darunter.
Ich muss eh nochma schauen wie ich das Ganze anders verkable. Bei meinem alten PC war alles so sauber verkabelt, aber hier hab ich irgendwie keine Platz für die ganzen Kabel die vom Netzteil kommen.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



Heilmann schrieb:


> @HisN
> Diese Kombination gefällt mir sehr gut, leider kann solch ein großer Radiator nicht im Deckel befestigt werden, daher würde ich zu diesem Radiator greifen: airplex modularity system 280 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe mit USB/aquabus, Edelstahl-Seitenteile



Gute Entscheidung. Aber beachte: Das Ding kannst Du nicht wirklich in die Front verbauen, wenn Du das vorhattest.
Die Pumpe muss liegend verbaut werden, oder nach unten zeigend.
Wenn Du den Radi also in die Front baust, und die Pumpe nach unten zeigt, dann ist auch der AGB direkt unterhalb vom Radiator. D.h. Du könntest dann Probleme beim Befüllen und Leeren über den AGB bekommen.


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



HisN schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. Aber beachte: Das Ding kannst Du nicht wirklich in die Front verbauen, wenn Du das vorhattest.
> Die Pumpe muss liegend verbaut werden, oder nach unten zeigend.
> Wenn Du den Radi also in die Front baust, und die Pumpe nach unten zeigt, dann ist auch der AGB direkt unterhalb vom Radiator. D.h. Du könntest dann Probleme beim Befüllen und Leeren über den AGB bekommen.



Dann kann man das im Fractal S vergessen. Da wäre nur in der Front Platz für so einen dicken Radi. Ansonsten passt oben ja nur ein Radi mit maximal 30mm Dicke (also mit Lüftern 55mm) rein.

EDIT: Falls das von dir gewünsche Mainboard auch so einen tollen Schutz (oder was auch immer das weiße Ding über den Anschlüssen sein soll) haben sollte, dann empfehle ich dir gleich diesen zu montieren. Als ich meinen Radi festmachen wollte konnte ich das vergessen. Ich hab dann mit aller Gewalt den Radi gegen das Teil gedrückt und ein Kumpel hat in der Zeit die Schrauben schnell reingedreht.


----------



## Heilmann (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



HisN schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. Aber beachte: Das Ding kannst Du nicht wirklich in die Front verbauen, wenn Du das vorhattest.
> Die Pumpe muss liegend verbaut werden, oder nach unten zeigend.
> Wenn Du den Radi also in die Front baust, und die Pumpe nach unten zeigt, dann ist auch der AGB direkt unterhalb vom Radiator. D.h. Du könntest dann Probleme beim Befüllen und Leeren über den AGB bekommen.



 Dann muss erst der Wasserkreislauf fertig gestellt werden und  der airplex liegend befüllt werden, danach wird er an die Front montiert.



KempA schrieb:


> Dann kann man das im Fractal S vergessen. Da wäre nur in der Front Platz für so einen dicken Radi. Ansonsten passt oben ja nur ein Radi mit maximal 30mm Dicke (also mit Lüftern 55mm) rein.
> 
> EDIT: Falls das von dir gewünsche Mainboard auch so einen tollen Schutz (oder was auch immer das weiße Ding über den Anschlüssen sein soll) haben sollte, dann empfehle ich dir gleich diesen zu montieren. Als ich meinen Radi festmachen wollte konnte ich das vergessen. Ich hab dann mit aller Gewalt den Radi gegen das Teil gedrückt und ein Kumpel hat in der Zeit die Schrauben schnell reingedreht.



 Dann muss erst der Radiator in der Decke montiert werden und anschließend das Mainboard, wäre das eine Option?

Ich habe mal eine sehr stümperhafte Zeichnung erstellt 

Wo soll denn der Durchflusssensor platziert werden?
Wie soll eigentlich später der Füllstand abgelesen werden, gar nicht oder?

Es sollte noch ein Ablasshahn eingebaut werden, oder?


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Wenn die Pumpe laut wird ist zu wenig Wasser im System 
Du hörst sofort wenn die ersten Luftbläschen von der Pumpe durchs System geschossen werden.


----------



## KempA (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Meinst du wegen der Blende? Da spielt die Reihenfolge keine Rolle, die Abmessungen ändern sich ja nicht wenn du den Radi zuerst einbaust.


----------



## sh4sta (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



KempA schrieb:


> Wird bei mir aber auch eng wegen dem AGB. Ich muss mal schauen  Vllt passt der Sensor ja darunter.
> Ich muss eh nochma schauen wie ich das Ganze anders verkable. Bei meinem alten PC war alles so sauber verkabelt, aber hier hab ich irgendwie keine Platz für die ganzen Kabel die vom Netzteil kommen.



Kleiner Vorshclag zu deinem DurchflussSensor "Problem".
Den DF vorne rechts, per Doppelnippel an den Radiator schrauben und dann ein 90grad Anschluss nach unten und ein 90grad Anschluss am AGB nach oben. Dann hättest Du auch eine direktere und kürzere Verbindung zum AGB. 
Nur so ein kleiner Vorschlag, abseits des eigentlichen Themas^^

greetz


----------



## Heilmann (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



KempA schrieb:


> Meinst du wegen der Blende? Da spielt die Reihenfolge keine Rolle, die Abmessungen ändern sich ja nicht wenn du den Radi zuerst einbaust.


Ja, dachte wegen der Blende. In diesem Fall wird sie wahrscheinlich entfernt.

Wegen der Problematik mit dem Befüllen und Leeren der Wasserkühlung, dachte ich an folgendes:
1x Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG Stecker (High Flow) - QD3 | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
1x Koolance Schnellverschluss 19/13mm (ID 1/2" OD 3/4") Kupplung (High Flow) - QD3 | Schnellkupplungen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
1x Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 19/13mm (1/2"ID) Clear | Schläuche | Schläuche | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Dann wäre es das Befüllen und Leeren der Wasserkühlung relativ einfach. Was meint ihr, zu viel des Guten?
Ein Problem gäbe es dann noch, der Staubfilter würde nicht mir passen weil die Schnellkupplung im Weg wäre.

Den Durchflussmesser könnte man mit einem Doppelnippel direkt an die Pumpe befestigen.


----------



## GottesMissionar (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Also als Laie im Bereich Wasserkühlung scheint mir das mit den Schnellkupplungen zum Befüllen eine gute Idee zu sein. 

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob du im Gehäuse vorne einen Ausgang für die Schnellkupplung hast. So wie ich die Zeichnung verstehe sitzt das Netzteil ja gewohnt auf der Rückseite und der AGB vorne, wo die Festplattenkäfige wären. An der Front-Seite hat das Gehäuse einen direkten Ausgang? Wenn da ein 5,25" Schacht wäre (nur die sind ja auch oben, oder?) könnte es imho gehen.


----------



## Heilmann (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Also als Laie im Bereich Wasserkühlung scheint mir das mit den Schnellkupplungen zum Befüllen eine gute Idee zu sein.
> 
> Ich weiß aber nicht, ob du im Gehäuse vorne einen Ausgang für die Schnellkupplung hast. So wie ich die Zeichnung verstehe sitzt das Netzteil ja gewohnt auf der Rückseite und der AGB vorne, wo die Festplattenkäfige wären. An der Front-Seite hat das Gehäuse einen direkten Ausgang? Wenn da ein 5,25" Schacht wäre (nur die sind ja auch oben, oder?) könnte es imho gehen.



Das Gehäuse besitzt keine 5,25" Schächte, lediglich einen Staubfilter in der Front und eine Blende mit ca. 3-4cm Freiraum.
Für die Schnellkupplung würde ein kleines Loch im Staubfilter genügen.


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Ich hab zwar den Radi, aber meiner liegt mit dem Befüll-Ding oben. Deshalb kann ich nicht wirklich nachprüfen ob das funktioniert. Sorry.


----------



## Heilmann (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar den Radi, aber meiner liegt mit dem Befüll-Ding oben. Deshalb kann ich nicht wirklich nachprüfen ob das funktioniert. Sorry.



Ich werde es ausprobieren.

Der aktuelle Warenkorb: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Die Radiator-Pumpe-AGB Kombination wird direkt bei aquacomputer gekauft: Aqua Computer Webshop - airplex modularity system 280 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe mit USB/aquabus, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33058

Ich werde noch zwei zusätzliche Lüfter nehmen, um möglicherweise ein Push und Pull Betrieb in der Front realisieren zu können.
Es sind zu viele Anschraubtüllen im Warenkorb, ich bin mir einfach noch nicht sicher welche am Besten verwendet werden. Das wird dann beim Einbau entschieden.

Fällt Euch sonst noch etwas ein?


----------



## KempA (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Da es bei dir ja auch nicht auf die Optik ankommt, würde ich einfach die günstigen, silbernen Tüllen nehmen. Die Kosten nur die Hälfte.


----------



## KempA (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Wie ist eigentlich der aktuelle Stand?


----------



## Heilmann (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Es ist alles bestellt. Jetzt müssen nur die Pakete von Aquatuning, Aqua Computer und Hardware Versand ankommen.

Es fehlt noch die Grafikkarte und alle Wakü Komponenten. Der Rest ist heute eingetroffen. 

Grüße


----------



## Heilmann (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein kleines Update. Das Paket von Aquatuning ist eingetroffen und die ersten Teile konnten ins Gehäuse eingebaut werden.

Leider fehlt immer noch die Grafikkarte und die AGB-Radi-Pumpen Kombination. Letzteres soll Ende des Monats versandt werden, die Grafikkarte hat keinen Liefertermin 

Grüße


----------



## constantin-76 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

hallo zusammen, suche für die grafikkarte 980ti eine Full-Block-Wasserkühler! bei caseking steht immer nur in klammern (Referenzdesign) https://www.caseking.de/aqua-comput...x-980-ti-acryl-glass-vernickelt-wach-420.html haben sie beim Custom Model nicht nur die lüfter und leistung geändert gegenüber deim Referenzdesign? sollte die da nicht passen??? grüße danke....


----------



## SpatteL (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Welche 980Ti genau? Hersteller? Genaue Bezeichnung/Modellnummer?

Es gibt welche mit Custom Kühler die sind im Referenzdesign und andere eben nicht.


----------



## Heilmann (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hi Leute,

heute ist das Paket von aquacomputer eingetroffen. Die Hardware (Aqua Computer Webshop - airplex modularity system 280 mm, Alu-Lamellen, D5 Pumpe mit USB/aquabus, Edelstahl-Seitenteile 33058) wurde auch direkt verbaut.

Leider war es nicht möglich die AGB-Pumpen-Radiator-Kombination im Gehäuse zu verbauen, da ein paar Zentimeter gefehlt haben  (siehe Bild)
Wegen dem Problem mit dem Befüllen, dachte ich mir, dass der PC einfach um 90° nach links gedreht wird (wie auf dem Bild)

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass es keine Stelle im Wasserkreislauf gibt an der sich der Druck ausgleicht. Normalerweise würde dies doch im AGB stattfinden?
Sollte vielleicht noch ein zusätzlicher AGB im Gehäuseinneren verbaut werden? Jetzt ist ja genügend Platz vorhanden 

Die Grafikkarte werde ich wahrscheinlich stornieren und auf ein verfügbares Modell umschwenken (WaKü-Kühler wird dann selbst montiert).

Grüße


----------



## HisN (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Druckausgleich?
Deine Wakü ist geschlossen, da gibt es keinen Druckausgleich (Wie in allen anderen geschlossenen Kreisläufen). Merkt man dann beim öffnen^^
Mir gefällt der Radi auf Dach


----------



## Heilmann (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hi Leute,

mal wieder ein kleines Update, leider kein erfreuliches 
Nachdem die Grafikkarte nicht lieferbar ist und ich alles bei Hardwareversand per Vorkasse bezahlt habe .... haben sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit 831€ in Rauch aufgelöst.
Mal schauen wieviel Geld ich noch durch die Forderung an den Insolvenzverwalter zurückbekomme.

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich jetzt eine Grafikkarte + Kühler bei Caseking geordert. Hoffentlich kommt das Paket diese Woche noch 

@HisN
Sehr gut, dann werde ich keinen zusätzlich AGB benötigen und einfach alles komplett geschlossen verbinden.

Grüße


----------



## enta (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Lol, ich dachte auch grad hä Druckausgleich? Hab ich was verpasst? 

Ja shit, echt super ärgerlich das mit Hardwareversandt, da haste ja mal richtig schön Händchen bewiesen.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass es eine verschleppte Insolvenz ist und die Betreiber nen Denkzettel bekommen.

Ich denke bei Caseking brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Heilmann (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Sorry ich war etwas verwirrt. Bei Aquatuning bin ich auf diesen Artikel gestoßen Phobya G1/4" Überdruckventil black nickel | Überdruckventil | Zubehör für Behälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany daher rührt auch mein Frage.

_"In normalen Systemen reicht in der Regel ein normaler Ausgleichsbehälter um die auftretenden Drücke auszugleichen."_


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Es entsteht mit der Zeit im Betrieb tatsächlich ein kleiner Unterdruck im System. Extra dafür Maßnahmen ergreifen? Eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## KempA (28. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Gibts was neues wegen derin Graka? Ich hoffe du hast dein Geld wieder?


----------



## Heilmann (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hi,

ich habe mir eine neue Grafikkarte (EVGA 980 Ti) gekauft. Das Insolvenzverfahren beginnt erst am 01.10.2015, dann ist es mir möglich meinen Antrag zu stellen.

Das Installieren des Wasserkühlers auf der Grafikkarte hat mich sehr viel Zeit gekostet. Sobald der Wasserkühler von Aquatuning installiert wurde, ist der PC nicht mehr hochgefahren.
Ich habe sehr viel herum experimentiert und musste feststellen, dass wenn nur eine einzige Schraube angezogen wurde, die Grafikkarte nicht mehr funktioniert. Letztendlich habe ich mir dann einen Wasserkühler von EKBW gekauft, dieser funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Leider kann ich nicht genau sagen was das Problem ist. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ein RAM-Baustein einen sehr geringen Kontakt zum Kühler aufweiste (die Wärmeleitpaste hat den RAM-Baustein nur teilweise berührt). Vielleicht habe ich einen fehl konstruierten Wasserkühler erwischt oder es sind Haarrisse auf der Platine vorhanden.

Jetzt läuft der PC  Es gibt aber immer noch ein paar Sachen mit denen ich noch nicht zufrieden bin. Es ist noch Luft im Kreislauf vorhanden, dass ich nicht heraus bekomme. Jetzt wird noch ein Ausgleichsbehälter installiert und hoffe das Problem so unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.
Im Allgemeinen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem PC. Die Kühlleistung ist trotz der Luft schon sehr gut. Die Lautstärke der Pumpe und der sieben Lüfter ist sehr gering.

Ah jetzt fällt mir gerade noch etwas ein. Beim Einbau des neuen Graka-Wasserkühlers sind mir sehr starke Ablagerungen in den Schläuchen aufgefallen. Als das Wasser abgelassen war, konnte ich jedoch keine Ablagerungen im Wasser erkennen, das war so klar wie beim Befüllen.
Wisst Ihr was das sein könnte?

Grüße


----------



## Trash123 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Hast du einen Masterkleerschlauch verwendet? Wenn ja, dann sind hier im Forum genügend Beiträge, dass der nach einiger Zeit so aussieht wie deiner...


----------



## Heilmann (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Masterkleerschlauch verwendet? Wenn ja, dann sind hier im Forum genügend Beiträge, dass der nach einiger Zeit so aussieht wie deiner...



Ja, es handelt sich um einen Masterkleerschlauch. Sollte ich Bedenken haben?

Danke Trash123


----------



## Trash123 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Die verfärben halt nach einiger Zeit mal mehr mal weniger. Viele User haben das gleiche Problem. Ich persönlich würde mir den in einem neuen System nicht einbauen. Schon zuviel schlechtes darüber gelesen...


----------



## SpatteL (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*



Heilmann schrieb:


> Sollte ich Bedenken haben?


Auf die Kühlleistung ect. hat das keinen Einfluss, sieht halt nur nicht schön aus.
Ich habe bei mir aber auch Masterkleer drin und damit keine Probleme, kommt auch auf das Kühlmittel an, ich nutze dest.Wasser + G48 (ca. 10:1).

MfG


----------



## chischko (30. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Die Beschwerden über die masterkleer häufen sich. Ich selbst habe Norprene Schläuche von aquqtuning bestellt und verbaut. Hässlich aber technisch/funktionell perfekt


----------



## zettiii (31. August 2015)

*AW: Wakü für i7-5820K + GTX 980 Ti*

Ansonsten kannst du auch Primochill oder andere Schläuche verwenden. Ich selber habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem erst genannten gemacht


----------

